# TAX TIME IS AROUND THE CORNER



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.crutchfield.com/s_105SAW7240/JV...240.html?tp=111

would these be a great choice for some good bass


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

For that price you could get a hell of a lot better quality and output for around that price, if not cheaper.


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 6 2011, 10:48 AM~19520738
> *For that price you could get a hell of a lot better quality and output for around that price, if not cheaper.
> *


well it is pricey but buy one get one free offer i dont know if you saw that


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 6 2011, 10:42 AM~19520694
> *:dunno:
> *


no good


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

EVERYTHING AT CRUTCHFIELD IS CHEAP AND OVERPRICED...no.its the only nline store that sells above retails and people still buy...ebay is ur friend..pm me ill send u to a reliable store that i have spent thousands w no issus..even there buy one get ones a rip off...but people think it aint..


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 6 2011, 11:01 AM~19520847
> *EVERYTHING AT CRUTCHFIELD IS CHEAP AND OVERPRICED...no.its the only nline store that sells above retails and people still buy...ebay is ur friend..pm me ill send u to a reliable store that i have spent thousands w no issus..even there buy one get ones a rip off...but people think it aint..
> *


whats the store u buy from im looking to spend about $600 or less


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

how about 1 kicker L7 15


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

I have heard these personally and for the money I think there excellent
http://www.audioque.com/aq/?page_id=24


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

you can buy some way better subs for same price even though those are bogo..id go with some re audio from woofersetc


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Jan 6 2011, 01:35 PM~19522081
> *you can buy some way better subs for same price even though those are bogo..id go with some re audio from woofersetc
> *


Sweet I was just on the website and I am thinking about the kicker L7 15s


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Jan 6 2011, 11:25 AM~19521071
> *I have heard these personally and for the money I think there excellent
> http://www.audioque.com/aq/?page_id=24
> *


Kool thanks ill look into it


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Jan 6 2011, 01:42 PM~19522129
> *Sweet I was just on the website and I am thinking about the kicker L7 15s
> *


im tellin you some re audio or diamond audio.. will bang way harder than those L7's and sound way cleaner.. do a google search for top subwoofers ever.. diamond audio will be in there.. .. but its your money and choice


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Jan 6 2011, 11:25 AM~19521071
> *I have heard these personally and for the money I think there excellent
> http://www.audioque.com/aq/?page_id=24
> *


X2. I have personally heard these myself and they sound awesome. You should look into Fi as well. Both of these companies make extremely good products for very reasonable prices. You could easily get a couple 12's that would fit within your budget.

Stay away from those bootsy L7's! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by playboi13+Jan 6 2011, 03:50 PM~19523267-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah im looking into all good brands that will fit my budget


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Get with Brian, he is a mod here. Sundown has a thread on his his site and I am not joking, I have an 8" in a t-line that fucking BANGS!. You should look into what they have to offer. American, small business, fucking bad ass!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showforum=52


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Jan 6 2011, 12:10 PM~19520947
> *whats the store u buy from im looking to spend about $600 or less
> *



http://stores.ebay.com/Sonic-Electronix-Store?_rdc=1

this who i use for any mainstream needs.but..the sa-8 on are hot right now and at 100 a piece a good deal...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

alot better can be had for the money..... I wouldnt touch those subs with a 10ft pole


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Jan 6 2011, 04:50 PM~19523267
> *im tellin you some re audio or diamond audio.. will bang way harder than those L7's and sound way cleaner.. do a google search for top subwoofers ever.. diamond audio will be in there.. .. but its your money and choice
> *


never tried re or diamond but i had a L7 a while back and it worked good.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 6 2011, 08:08 PM~19525747
> *http://stores.ebay.com/Sonic-Electronix-Store?_rdc=1
> 
> this who i use for any mainstream needs.but..the sa-8 on  are hot right now and at 100 a piece a good deal...
> *


You can just buy straight from sonic electronix, you don't have to go through their ebay store. 

www.sonicelectronix.com


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 7 2011, 07:32 AM~19529030
> *You can just buy straight from sonic electronix, you don't have to go through their ebay store.
> 
> www.sonicelectronix.com
> ...



:uh: goin threw ebay helps secure purchase the direct site is buy and hope...


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I don't know your budget, but I have one of these in my Cadillac and it FUCKING slams. Ported with 1500RMS watts on it and it's CRAZY loud, but it sounds excellent. X-Con 15"


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jan 8 2011, 07:21 AM~19538503
> *I don't know your budget, but I have one of these in my Cadillac and it FUCKING slams.  Ported with 1500RMS watts on it and it's CRAZY loud, but it sounds excellent.  X-Con 15"
> *


im looking to spend under $600 I was thinkin about at least 1 fifteen but then when i started to measure out my trunk to make sure that a 15 inch woofer box would fit i found out that it was gonna not only take alot of room but also might not fit through the trunk opening. So i was considering some 12s maybe even some 10s.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 6 2011, 10:14 PM~19527207
> *never tried re or diamond but i had a L7 a while back and it worked good.
> *


i dont use any older co subs any more.. was using jl for a minute.. then my partner who owns a shop and been doin caraudio for 25 yrs.. turnt me on to the real shit.. i know have two 15" diamond audio d9 1000 rms each. and am running 1500rms to each.. hardest hitting system ive ever had. i shit on jl everyday.. they still feel like there new. been bangin em for 2 yrs.. .. very confident that i'll even be able to pass em down to my son.. these subs will last forever.. when i rocked jl.. i was going thru subs every couple months..


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jan 8 2011, 08:21 AM~19538503
> *I don't know your budget, but I have one of these in my Cadillac and it FUCKING slams.  Ported with 1500RMS watts on it and it's CRAZY loud, but it sounds excellent.  X-Con 15"
> *


 im pretty sure fi oem theses...


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 8 2011, 05:59 AM~19538361
> *:uh:  goin threw ebay helps secure purchase the direct site is buy and hope...
> *


Thats why there's pay pal! :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

has anyone tried this soundstream epicenter 










http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_23897_...eam-BX-10X.html


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Jan 8 2011, 10:55 PM~19543880
> *has anyone tried this soundstream epicenter
> 
> 
> ...


no bueno


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 8 2011, 11:37 PM~19545257
> *no bueno
> *


y por que no compa


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

what about these









http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_18795_...am-MPQ-7XO.html










http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_23896_...eam-BX-4EQ.html


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Jan 8 2011, 09:55 PM~19543880
> *has anyone tried this soundstream epicenter
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 9 2011, 09:15 PM~19551642
> *:wow:
> *


Scared of spiders


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 6 2011, 09:08 PM~19525747
> *http://stores.ebay.com/Sonic-Electronix-Store?_rdc=1
> 
> this who i use for any mainstream needs.but..the sa-8 on  are hot right now and at 100 a piece a good deal...
> *


I've used this store, never had an issue. Good deals


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Jan 9 2011, 10:17 PM~19551675
> *Scared of spiders
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 9 2011, 09:54 PM~19552159
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 8 2011, 04:30 PM~19541177
> *im pretty sure fi oem theses...
> *


The same build house makes subs for both companies (as well as others)


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

digital designs all day baby enuff said..


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Jan 8 2011, 10:55 PM~19543880
> *has anyone tried this soundstream epicenter
> 
> 
> ...


Blood in, Blood out....SPIDER


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 11 2011, 12:05 PM~19565153
> *Blood in, Blood out....SPIDER
> *


Vatos Locos forever homie :biggrin:


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Jan 11 2011, 11:13 AM~19565218
> *Vatos Locos forever homie :biggrin:
> *


for la onda ese...good movie


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Jan 11 2011, 12:32 PM~19565369
> *for la onda ese...good movie
> *


Yes sir! just watched it 3hrs 20minutes long :biggrin:


----------

